# Taking His Name in vain...



## 2277master (Jan 16, 2007)

Thou shalt not take the name of the Lord thy God in vain; for the Lord will not hold him guiltless that taketh his name in vain. (Exodus 20:7 KJV)

When we think of this Commandment, as Christians, the thing that most often comes to mind is when people use His name as a "curse" word or "swear" word.
During an early morning Bible study years ago, God called my attentiion to another verse I had read many times before, without realizing it's significance.

Remove far from me vanity and lies: give me neither poverty nor riches; feed me with food convenient for me: Lest I be full, and deny thee, and say, Who is the Lord ? or lest I be poor, and steal, *and take the name of my God in vain*. (Proverbs 30:8, 9 KJV)

My point is, it's not just a curse word. When we call ourselves Christians, we are assuming His name...(not looking for a debate about His Name, just saying we are the Bride of Christ, and as such, we have taken His Name). If you think of all the ways a faithful wife brings honor to her husband and all the ways an unfaithful wife can bring shame, try to reflect on how we, the Church/Bride honor or dishonor our Lord. We are under constant watch by the world...
Brothers, I have been a member of this site since 2007, but haven't been very active until recently. Once I started to really explore the site I was very pleased to see that the Admin/Moderators had recognized enough in it's members to dedicate a Forum like this. 
I will have to say, in reading back through passed threads, I'm really disappointed. I was shocked to see all the backbiting, bickering and even name calling between guys who OBVIOUSLY know the Word, as it is accurately referenced in so many of the posts. There have been accusations, challenges, criticism and then apologies... only to be followed be another round of the same. I see that at least one Brother, who obviosly was held in high esteem by a lot of people here, has left the Forum entirely as a result of this. 
I certainly don't claim to have all the answers, but Brothers, these things ought not to be so. God's Word is not subject to any private interpretation. It's not hard or complicated. That's something WE do. There are some deep things in the Word, but our own doctrinal opinions should NOT be debated in a public Forum like this one. Most of what I've seen here is nothing more than Biblical sparring, in my opinion. 
There is a great opportunity here to bring honor to Him via this Forum and I believe we will be held accountable for what we do with it.
One last scripture. Hope you all understand;
Open rebuke is better than secret love. (Proverbs 27:5 KJV)


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Makes perfect sense. Thanks for posting.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

You totally missed the meaning of that verse.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Btw, this was just a joke that 2277 got. We laughed in pm's.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

dan_wrider said:


> Btw, this was just a joke that 2277 got. We laughed in pm's.


I forgive you brother. lol


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Fish&Chips said:


> I forgive you brother. lol


Thanks F&C. Lol
Got to fish with you someday.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

2277master said:


> Thou shalt not take the name of the Lord thy God in vain; for the Lord will not hold him guiltless that taketh his name in vain. (Exodus 20:7 KJV)
> 
> When we think of this Commandment, as Christians, the thing that most often comes to mind is when people use His name as a "curse" word or "swear" word.
> During an early morning Bible study years ago, God called my attentiion to another verse I had read many times before, without realizing it's significance.
> ...


I may be a little confused here. God's word speaks of two classes that are righteous in His eyes.

Luke 12:32 tells us Fear not, little flock; for it is your Father's good pleasure to give you the kingdom.

Revelation 7:9 speaks of a great crowd After this I beheld, and, lo, a great multitude, which no man could number, of all nations, and kindreds, and people, and tongues, stood before the throne, and before the Lamb, clothed with white robes, and palms in their hands;

So we are looking at a little flock, specifically numbered in Revelation as 144,000, then a great crowd that no man could number. I do not think both classes make up the bride class.

Proverbs 27:5 was admonition to the congregation as to encourage those that might be going down the wrong path to seek help. It was necessary so that the congregation would remain clean.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

shaggydog said:


> I may be a little confused here. God's word speaks of two classes that are righteous in His eyes.
> 
> Luke 12:32 tells us Fear not, little flock; for it is your Father's good pleasure to give you the kingdom.
> 
> ...


This one probably isn't a joke.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

dan_wrider said:


> Thanks F&C. Lol
> Got to fish with you someday.


Yes Sir! We'll go one of these days.
Just remember I'm a rookie... lol


----------

